# Tickle Machine



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2003)

I know that I've posted a lot of threads in the science section today - but I just found the following story, and thought it worth linking to.

Oh, those merry Dutch people! So now we know that pot is harmful to serious research. 

http://www.popsci.com/popsci/science/article/0,12543,536349,00.html

excerpt:


> Not enough giggles in your life? A team of Dutch artists might have the answer to your problem: A tickle machine. A machine made from a nylon-covered pinball operated via a computer-controlled suite of servos, motors and sensors whose entire raison d'être is to tickle you -- to tickle you steadily and relentlessly, with more single-minded tickle focus than even the most dedicated older brother. The machine is the creation of Erwin Driessens and Maria Verstappen, artist-inventors who really like to be tickled.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 17, 2003)

I think I would consider this torture!

And me a little (not) Dutch girl!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 18, 2003)

The very idea of a tickle machine is enough to give me nightmares.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 18, 2003)

Best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## X Q mano (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't need it...


----------

